# Frederic Chopin



## Conductor

I love his work!

Enjoy!

Click *HERE* for recordings of his work (and free sheet music)! It requires RealPlayer.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Conductor said:


> I love his work!


Why?...............


----------



## marval

I like his music very much.

Chopin to me composed some lovely pieces. I find his music easy to listen to but, at the same time very expressive. My LP of piano pieces played by Ashkenazy is just about worn out.


Margaret


----------



## MatsumaruDX

Chopin's work is brilliant. He made many lovely music with many moods. I'd say that Chopin is "The Maestro of The Romantic Era"....! ^^


----------



## Rex

Chopin s music is very good. My favourite composer for piano. I love his Etudes and Valses.
They are the best.


----------



## Wicked_one

I have a biography of his which is entitled "Chopin, the poet of the piano" (written by a Romanian dude) and I like the title very much (the book as well). 

The whole "poet of the piano" thing made me listen to his music from a different point of view, a point of view where he (Chopin) is like a master of words, a Romantic poet which describes his most inner feelings, dreams, thoughts or impressions through a variety of metaphors and all kind of figures of speech.

Luckily, he was a pianist and all these words and metaphors have their correspondent in music notes, phrases or motives. I think that's why I have quite an image or I feel some very personal feelings when I listen to his music. 

Depends on the mood as well, yeah.


----------



## Tracy

Chopin-brilliant. Enough said.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Not who I think is best but my personal favorite composer. Love your piano variety.


----------



## Kopachris

@Conductor: Better place to get free recordings (.mp3 instead of RealAudio, because RealPlayer is annoying): Piano Society, and free sheet music: IMSLP


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Chopin's pretty much the first composer I started listening to casually to any notable extent, so I respect and like his stuff, but I'm so, so tired of it. When I hear him I feel like I'm gonna get diabetes. Maybe in a few decades I can listen again with new ears.


----------



## itywltmt

Today, *Chopin *is my number one obsession:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/10/montage-27-chopin-number-one-montage.html


----------



## Lisztian

This thread needs more attention! One of the foremost geniuses of the Romantic era, and my favourite solo piano composer behind Liszt and Beethoven. Some of my favourite works by Chopin are...

Ballades, especially 1 and 4.
Scherzi, especially 2 and 3.
Nocturnes, especially Op 27 no. 2, and 48 no. 1.
Etudes, especially Op 10 no. 4, 9, 12, Op 25 No. 11, 12.
Preludes, the whole lot but I especially love the last one of Op 28...blows me away every time. What a remarkable ending to this remarkable set. 
I like the Polonaises, Mazurkas and Waltzes, but not as much as the aforementioned stuff.
The Sonatas are terrific and I do love them, but to me have nothing on the works in the same genre by Liszt and Beethoven, and as far as large scale works go Schumann's fantasy - I also prefer Brahms 3rd sonata. 
Love his first piano concerto as well!
Also the Fantasie Impromptu - forgive me but i've always loved this work.


----------



## aphyrodite

Gotta love Mr Frederic's Etudes and Nocturnes. Mostly if I feel like my interest in classical music is fading, I'll just listen to this man's brilliant works and my mood is elevated. Nocturne Op 27 & 9 are very nice.

On the other hand I like "The Ocean" piano piece composed by him as well. Despite me loving to swim and dive in the seas so much.


----------



## neoshredder

Didn't realize this was Sonata #3 from Chopin from MacAlpine. I feel a Chopin phase coming on.


----------



## CypressWillow

I find his music endlessly fascinating.


----------



## Feathers

Wow this thread only has 1 page so far? Let's give Freddie some more love! 

Pieces that stand out for me are: Ballades No. 3 and 4, Impromptu No. 3, Etude Op. 10 No. 4, 6, 9 and Op. 25 No. 1, 6, 7, 12 (even though I usually listen to them as sets), and many others that I might have left out.


----------



## WJM

Indeed Chopin needs more attention. My favorite composer, no doubts.


----------



## DeepR

I love some of Chopin's music, but I can't listen to it too much. I need long breaks before I love it again!

Some of my favorites
Ballade #1 and #4
Etude Op. 10 No. 1, 3, 4, 9, 12, Op. 25. No. 1, 11, 12
Nocturne Op. 27 No. 1, Op. 48 No. 1, Op. 72 No. 1
Polonaise Op. 53
Prelude Op. 28 No. 24


----------



## violadude

Ballade #3 never gets any love  I really like that one.


----------



## DavidA

Every Chopin lover should hear Argerich in the concertos. But especially the stupendous live performance of no 1 from Lugano 2010. It is utterly spellbinding. In fact I'm going to play it now!


----------



## Feathers

violadude said:


> Ballade #3 never gets any love  I really like that one.


No. 3 is actually my favourite (with 4 being a close second). Compared to the other ballades, it has a longer introductory section, so maybe that's why it takes a bit more patience and doesn't usually get much love.


----------



## CypressWillow

Three words: Trois Nouvelles Etudes. A universe of music.


----------



## CypressWillow

I was a child, maybe 7 or 8. I wandered into the living room of our apartment. Some music was playing, I don't remember whether from the radio or a phonograph record. I was stopped, rooted, fixed irrevocably - everything in the universe became hushed. It was a holy moment. 
It was Chopin (have no idea which piece.) At that moment I became his.
Many years later, at a Chopin festival in France, I saw a little old lady at each of the events. She was by herself. She wore a large brooch of Chopin pinned demurely at the throat of her blouse. Our eyes met once, briefly. And in that moment, I understood that she was also a "bride of Chopin," as one of my friends had dubbed me. It was a shock to realize that I'd have to share him with so many others. Ah.


----------



## GodNickSatan

I've been listening to Chopin's set of 24 preludes a lot lately and it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## DaveS

Listening to this one...just received. I like the Ballade #4 particularly.


----------



## geve

I love his piano concertos. Chopin wrote music that is so endearing, romantic, from the heart.


----------



## maestro57

Mr. Chopin: I went to visit you in October 2012 at Paris' Pere Lachaise Cemetary. Sorry, I reached over the fence barrier and gave your stone a little pat. BUT! since then, I've been playing your music better.


----------



## CypressWillow

You likely already know of this site, I just found it the other day. Bliss!

http://radiochopinpl.radio.fr/


----------



## niv

I really really love his piano concertos. I know orchestra is not suppossed to be chopin forte, but as far as I'm concerned I love the constrast between the fluid, lyrical piano parts and the more "classical" orchestra.


----------



## Celloman

I'm actually not a big fan of his piano concertos. Maybe, this is because from a cellist's standpoint, they're not all that interesting! But I love his solo piano works, especially the nocturnes. The Barcarolle is one of my favorites.


----------



## JKra

I love the posthumous a minor waltz. I'm kinda surprised, that people quite don't know about it.


----------



## Wicked_one

Ballade #3 is one lovely work indeed. But what intrigues me about him is his musical language and use of accidentals throughout his works. I'd love to know how to color a melody like that. 

His biography that I have is entitled: "Chopin, the piano poet"... and I think that says quite a lot.


----------



## shangoyal

Love his mazurkas the most. Also, his music sounds very French in a way, because my ears can hear Couperin and Debussy, both of them, in it.


----------



## Aramis

shangoyal said:


> Love his mazurkas the most. Also, his music sounds very French in a way, because my ears can hear Couperin and Debussy, both of them, in it.


Given the chronology, I'd say it's you might hear Chopin in Debussy, not vice versa.


----------



## shangoyal

Aramis said:


> Given the chronology, I'd say it's you might hear Chopin in Debussy, not vice versa.


That's the beauty of the ears, they kind of you know, errm, are able to circumvent these things sometimes.


----------



## hpowders

Wish I could like his music more. After a while, it all starts to sound the same.


----------



## Itullian

Happy Birthday Frederic!!!!
Thanks for all the beautiful music!!:tiphat:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Itullian said:


> Happy Birthday Frederic!!!!
> Thanks for all the beautiful music!!:tiphat:


Happy Birthday Justin too as let's all not forget his wonderful music and that first album
with 7 chart singles :lol:


----------



## DeepR

I'm taking a shot at Op. 10 No. 12. I'm not sure my left hand is up to the task. Anyway, let's see how it goes... 
It's always nice to start practice on a piece you've heard so often...I always discover new things about it.


----------



## Oskaar

*Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 Op.11 Evgeny Kissin

The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conductor: Zubin Mehta

This performance is from the Israel Philarmonic Orchestra 75th anniversary gala concert which took place in Tel Aviv, 24 December 2011.*

Very good video-presentation with good sound. I think Kissin does a really good figure here.


----------



## Guest

I have the Nocturnes and love the music so am thinking of getting more of his solo piano work. Any particular recommendations as to pianists?


----------



## Oskaar

gog said:


> I have the Nocturnes and love the music so am thinking of getting more of his solo piano work. Any particular recommendations as to pianists?


I like Nelson Freire very much


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

gog said:


> I have the Nocturnes and love the music so am thinking of getting more of his solo piano work. Any particular recommendations as to pianists?


Try his Mazurkas, they're great works.


----------



## shangoyal

I will second the Mazurkas. Also the preludes.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the recommendation. The Nocturnes set I have is played by Elisabeth Leonskaja.


----------



## WJM

Try Ballades too


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

gog said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. The Nocturnes set I have is played by Elisabeth Leonskaja.


Nice, I have one of her recordings - the Schubert sonatas D958 and D960 and she's very good. For the Mazurkas, Ohlsson and Koroliov are recommended:


----------



## Brad

Has anyone else seen the movie The Pianist? It's an amazing story inspired by the experiences of a Jewish pianist in Warsaw during WWII. They do a fantastic job of incorporating Chopin's music. I highly recommend it if you want to rediscover the emotion behind Chopin!


----------



## hpowders

Most shocking scene:
One of the Nazis whose job it is to kill Jews sits down in a demolished Jewish house to play Chopin on the still-standing piano.


----------



## Kingfisher

For me Chopin takes the female voice and transforms it into beautiful melodies...absolute genius.
regards
Kingfisher
happy composing


----------



## mtmailey

IT was a shame that he never made a SYMPHONY during his lifetime.


----------



## Matsps

mtmailey said:


> IT was a shame that he never made a SYMPHONY during his lifetime.


I don't think so. Chopin's heart was for the piano. I don't think he would have made the same emotional commitment to a symphony.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

There are people who can do something so well, they inspire you to do something similar.
Then we have people who can do something so well, they make you give up all hope for doing something as good.
Chopin definitely belonged in the latter group.


----------



## Vaneyes

I think if one can write two successful Piano Concerti, one can write Symphonies. Twas a matter of prioritizing, that's all.

For those that haven't tried some of his Chamber Music, I recommend this album...and particularly the Piano Trio. :tiphat:

View attachment 40544


----------



## DeepR

Chopin - one of the very greatest, but only in small doses.
He's like a precious, perfect diamond that you take a look at every once in a while, but if you look too often it doesn't feel so special anymore _because_ it's so perfect...


----------



## Cosmos

mtmailey said:


> IT was a shame that he never made a SYMPHONY during his lifetime.


Eh, not really. I mean, have you _heard_ the orchestra in his piano concertos? Had he written a symphony, I speculate that it wouldn't be played often when compared to those of his contemporaries


----------



## Blake

Love Chopin. Along with Debussy and Ravel, he was one of the first Classical composers that I'd gotten into.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Chopin is very easy to like. I think the minute waltz was one of the first classical pieces I ever heard when I was a kid.


----------



## science

I'm surprised to see such a positive discussion going on here.


----------



## violadude

science said:


> I'm surprised to see such a positive discussion going on here.


Why so? ..................................................................................................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Maybe it's because Chopin is one of the most popular classical composers and perhaps has a reputation for being more of a tune-smith than a composer of complex pieces, even though I definitely don't subscribe to this view. Chopin had a very vigorous, spontaneous genius. One of my favourite composers.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes. Chopin is very easy to like. I think the minute waltz was one of the first classical pieces I ever heard when I was a kid.


He wasn't easy to like for me, because I was listening to too much old ornamental readings of his works. Once I got onto/into recordings with fresher ideas, he warmed to me. :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> *Maybe it's because Chopin is one of the most popular classical composers and perhaps has a reputation for being more of a tune-smith than a composer of complex pieces*, even though I definitely don't subscribe to this view. Chopin had a very vigorous, spontaneous genius. One of my favourite composers.


That's normally the view of those who don't know much about his music. He was a genius, for sure.


----------



## Morimur

If you don't like Chopin, you're a _Commie_... Is that still a bad word?


----------



## millionrainbows

*CHOPIN IS GOD *(graffiti seen on an overpass)


----------



## Blake

millionrainbows said:


> *CHOPIN IS GOD *(graffiti seen on an overpass)


Definitely believable. That seems to be the music of choice for street gangs and leisurely graffiti artist.


----------



## GriffinPlays

I love his works without a doubt, and even learning to play them is such a thrilling adventure, but for me, I listen to too much. I love his works to the point of when I listen to one work, I get trapped in an endless tunnel of Chopin. This seems like a fantasy, someone being lost in Chopin's music, but I get sick of it after 2 maybe 3 hours. This is just one of the many pleasurable things of Chopin, but also for me a major fear, never being able to listen to a mix of composers, just only able to listen to one long, endless trial of just A composer.


----------



## hpowders

GriffinPlays said:


> I love his works without a doubt, and even learning to play them is such a thrilling adventure, but for me, I listen to too much. I love his works to the point of when I listen to one work, I get trapped in an endless tunnel of Chopin. This seems like a fantasy, someone being lost in Chopin's music, but I get sick of it after 2 maybe 3 hours. This is just one of the many pleasurable things of Chopin, but also for me a major fear, never being able to listen to a mix of composers, just only able to listen to one long, endless trial of just A composer.


This is ME, exactly. I listen to one composer at a time at the exclusion of all others. I envy folks who can play a nice mix of different composers, but I myself can't bring myself to do it!!


----------



## Bored

Chopin an awesome guy with awesome music


----------



## DrKilroy

Vesuvius said:


> Definitely believable. That seems to be the music of choice for street gangs and leisurely graffiti artist.


Who really knows?










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Blake

DrKilroy said:


> Who really knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Same-name coincidence?


----------



## Sandberg

I'm absolutely crazy about Chopin because of two reasons. 
First, he made music which is very good to read to, and at the same time amazing to just listen to while doing nothing.
Second, how his music is influenced by polish folk music. It really adds a lot to it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

An interesting article on Chopin by Charles Rosen:

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/jun/24/happy-birthday-frederic-chopin/


----------



## jurianbai

Asian most beloved composer ....


----------



## Haydn man

The Nocturnes are my favourite Chopin work 
The beauty lies in the simplicity I feel


----------



## EDBLACK

*My favorite TO*



Haydn man said:


> The Nocturnes are my favourite Chopin work
> The beauty lies in the simplicity I feel


Me too Ive composed some music some assume to be His.

What do you think
Im not finished yet My Brain keeps getting ahead of my Fingers. 
LOL

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4aHhreWRBUG9OeFk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4ZlVQc0VXRkRHZ1E/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4YjlDc2tCNlAyTkk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4TkxhMmpDOWNGems/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4ODN5V05UWHh3Zlk/view?usp=sharing

Let me know if the links are not working..


----------



## Lunasong

Histograms of how often each key is pressed in Chopin's first set of etudes (Op. 10).


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> An interesting article on Chopin by Charles Rosen:
> 
> http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/jun/24/happy-birthday-frederic-chopin/


Thanks for sharing that, HaydnBtC.  An excellent, interesting read!


----------



## Mandryka

Haydn man said:


> The Nocturnes are my favourite Chopin work
> The beauty lies in the simplicity I feel


But only the early ones are simple. My own favourite nocturne - op 62/i - is far from it. And some of them seem to have great psychological complexity.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Nothing simple about those Nocturnes. Some of them keep me up at night.


----------



## Lunasong

Histograms of how often each key is pressed in Chopin's second set of etudes (Op. 25):


----------



## Vaneyes

Another resurrection of what killed *Chopin*...

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/bc0f09217f564329ae6fa2aefa6349a6/chopins-heart-exhumed-secret-relic


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> Another resurrection of what killed *Chopin*...
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/bc0f09217f564329ae6fa2aefa6349a6/chopins-heart-exhumed-secret-relic


Hehe, composers are truly treated as gods among men. The conspiracy sort of reminds me of the mystery surrounding Haydn's skull.

Chopin is one of the great sources of cultural pride for Poland and I think it's very correct that his memory is cherished in his homeland.


----------



## hpowders

I myself consider Chopin more French than Polish. I don't care where he was born.

Having been born in Brooklyn doesn't make me any less of a Floridian.


----------



## Kobak

Well, I've listened to all his works throughout the years, I'm playing a few of his compositions too, what can I say. He truly is the poet of piano.


----------



## scratchgolf

Most of my Chopin collection is patchwork. I'm considering this set 







http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Krys...39468&sr=1-1&keywords=chopin+complete+edition

Does anyone have an opinion on this set or the performers/performances?


----------



## Morimur

scratchgolf said:


> Most of my Chopin collection is patchwork. I'm considering this set
> View attachment 57495
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Krys...39468&sr=1-1&keywords=chopin+complete+edition
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this set or the performers/performances?


It's a well reviewed set.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've been through the reviews a few times over. I'm really looking for the perspective of people I know, as I can take what I know about them and their preferences into account. Having said that, I'm probably going to buy it anyway. I completely lack self control.


----------



## JACE

scratchgolf said:


> Most of my Chopin collection is patchwork. I'm considering this set
> View attachment 57495
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Krys...39468&sr=1-1&keywords=chopin+complete+edition
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this set or the performers/performances?


Of the recordings in the set, I'm familiar with Zimerman's Ballades and Pires' Nocturnes. Both are excellent.

Another option to consider: Do you have the "Rubinstein Plays Chopin" 10-CD set?

I got it earlier this year, and I'd recommend it wholeheartedly. Magnificent music.

And you can get it for about $15.


----------



## scratchgolf

I did see this, a 6 disc Rubinstein set. Decisions, decisions









Ok, I've decided. The Rubinstein is in the mail, to the tune of $19.07. Thanks for the recommendation JACE. Patience is a virtue, and I seriously need a little.


----------



## hpowders

One of the greatest Chopin pieces lasts only around 4:30 precious minutes; the great Berceuse.


----------



## soundoftritones

My favourite composer of all time - his pieces are absolutely stunning; they can be wildly virtuosic like his Polonaises and Etudes (I want to meet someone who can dance to those of Chopin's!) to calming and melancholy like his renowned Nocturnes... it seems that every staff line his pen has touched fills the world with more colour than anyone ever could have imagined before.

Yes, I am a Chopin 'fangirl,' so to speak. 

And proud of it.


----------



## KenOC

From the BBC: "The Mystery of Chopin's Death."

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29915863


----------



## pianississimo

I'm currently learning how to play my first serious piece of Chopin and one of the main reasons I wanted to learn how to play piano was to understand more about the music I love and find out what it felt like to be inside music like Chopin's.

The weird thing is that the first chord I played of the piece (Mazurka op 33/3) sounds like Chopin already. One chord. Three notes. How can that sound like Chopin? Even this small bite of music contains that unique colouration he uses. Something so characteristic that it's never been successfully copied by any other composer. 
I think it's this kind of characteristic which makes his music so eternally popular.


----------



## Mahlerian

pianississimo said:


> I'm currently learning how to play my first serious piece of Chopin and one of the main reasons I wanted to learn how to play piano was to understand more about the music I love and find out what it felt like to be inside music like Chopin's.
> 
> The weird thing is that the first chord I played of the piece (Mazurka op 33/3) sounds like Chopin already. One chord. Three notes. How can that sound like Chopin? Even this small bite of music contains that unique colouration he uses. Something so characteristic that it's never been successfully copied by any other composer.
> I think it's this kind of characteristic which makes his music so eternally popular.


The very first chord of Symphony of Psalms, likewise, is nobody but Stravinsky, despite being a common E minor triad, no extra notes at all. In both cases, it has to do with voicing and attack.


----------



## Mandryka

pianississimo said:


> I'm currently learning how to play my first serious piece of Chopin and one of the main reasons I wanted to learn how to play piano was to understand more about the music I love and find out what it felt like to be inside music like Chopin's.
> 
> The weird thing is that the first chord I played of the piece (Mazurka op 33/3) sounds like Chopin already. One chord. Three notes. How can that sound like Chopin? Even this small bite of music contains that unique colouration he uses. Something so characteristic that it's never been successfully copied by any other composer.
> I think it's this kind of characteristic which makes his music so eternally popular.


Sometimes I think that coulour you talk about is an emotional thing. A sort of very special melancholy feeling, yet not at all brooding, melancholy mixed with fervour. Anyway this special feeling seems to me right at the heart of what a lot of those Mazurkas are about, at least in the performances which mean most to me.

Here's a performance I've been exploring myself recently, by Gabor Csalog

https://play.spotify.com/track/44hxFhZXwDVGmzhRyCdkAI

If there are any pianists around -- can anyone tell if he's using an old piano like an Erard?


----------



## classicalremix

Chopin's music has really made my life more beautiful!


----------



## MimiPinson

Yes, his piano pieces are amazing and brilliant but... what about his vocal music? He wrote only 19 songs but all of them are really beautiful, based on good poems. As I come from Poland (and don't have any problems with the language barrier), it's quite natural for me to understand and love "Wiosna" (The spring) or "Pierścień" (The ring). I know some of the English, German and French translations but these songs sound wonderful in Polish. I used to sing some of them some years ago but now I'm working on 12 mazurkas (Pauline Viardot's versions). Anyway, I have to reccomend you a great Polish soprano, who has a suitable voice for romantic songs. 
















So... If you want, you can write your impressions


----------



## Ukko

I have always had tolerance problems with Chopin's piano music played by most pianists (pro and amateur); it sounds inappropriately effeminate somehow. So... I have ended up in the Weissenberg camp. He takes the [whatever-it-is] out of the nocturnes for instance, leaving the nightmusic.

But now - - - I have discovered Samson François' Chopin. By golly, there is another way to play Chopin that works for me. Heck, after the first two etudes in Opp 10 and 25, even the Etudes work.

[I had - foolishly I admit - avoided François because I don't like the way he plays Beethoven. (!)]


----------



## DeepR

Richter may not be the first pianist to think of when it comes to Chopin but he plays a mean Etudes and some wonderful Nocturnes. These recordings also have a different sound than most. I think it's because he used Yamaha instead of Steinway(?). Oh yes and they're from live performances. Anyway, I like the sound of it, very transparant and dynamic.


----------



## shangoyal

His etudes are great - they are longer and more sumptuous than the preludes, have more variety than the mazurkas or the nocturnes, and are just so excellent overall.


----------



## Vaneyes

shangoyal said:


> His etudes are great - they are longer and more sumptuous than the preludes, have more variety than the mazurkas or the nocturnes, and are just so excellent overall.


I'll give you *variety*, and you've omitted the Waltzes, Scherzi, Ballades, Sonatas.


----------



## shangoyal

Vaneyes said:


> I'll give you *variety*, and you've omitted the Waltzes, Scherzi, Ballades, Sonatas.


Yeah, overall in Chopin's output there is a lot of variety, but I meant in a single piece. Dynamic, tempo and harmonic contrasts and shifts...


----------



## Cypress

My favorite piece by Chopin is The Rain Drops Prelude.


----------



## pianississimo

I love his songs. I learned how to play Chopin's own piano solo transcription of Wiosna for grade 3. I recently found that Franz Liszt liked it too and kicked it up a couple of notches with some improvisation and octaves. If you play the piano look out for both versions. They really are quite fascinating.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, overall in Chopin's output there is a lot of variety, but I meant in a single piece. Dynamic, tempo and harmonic contrasts and shifts...


His Polonaises and Ballades have that kind of variety within themselves, plenty of dynamic, as well as mood shifts. Excellent works. And in terms of variety, one cannot forget about the great Piano Sonata No. 2. 
Chopin's works are also great vehicles for the best pianists to express themselves - the Horowitz and Rachmaninoff interpretations alone are already great gifts to the music world in terms of prowess in interpretation.


----------



## Janspe

Just a quick question: does it bother anyone else that Chopin's first name is almost always given as Frédéric? I mean, I know he used it himself in French-speaking countries and all that, but for me he has always been and will always remain Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin. 

This probably isn't a big issue for many listeners, but it annoys me somehow.


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> Just a quick question: does it bother anyone else that Chopin's first name is almost always given as Frédéric? I mean, I know he used it himself in French-speaking countries and all that, but for me he has always been and will always remain Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin.
> 
> This probably isn't a big issue for many listeners, but it annoys me somehow.


Most people doesn't even use his first name.


----------



## cimirro

Since I have been involved with Carl Tausig research, I recorded the Chopin Polonaise Op.53 (which was his favorite encore) using the informations we have about Tausig playing
The staccatos (which are written but not always played) and the middle section in octaves in a very fast time
So, if someone wants to check the result, here it is:


----------



## millionrainbows

Nice playing, cimirro. Here is a thread I started, about Chopin, which you might find interesting.

http://www.talkclassical.com/35611-chopins-fingering-system.html


----------



## cimirro

millionrainbows said:


> Nice playing, cimirro. Here is a thread I started, about Chopin, which you might find interesting.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/35611-chopins-fingering-system.html


Thank you! Very interesting indeed.
Fingerings in Chopin can decide the kind of interpretation you give
Horowitz used to say "you must play Mozart like Chopin, and Chopin like Mozart"
I do not agree, but of course, I respect and I rate his interpretations better than many "Mozart" specialists.
Concerning Chopin I note he had composed a lot of pieces which are work of impressionism before the impressionism.
So, his fingerings, which are rare to find, but are very interesting, explain a lot about the necessary touch for making the music.
I don't think it is the case of this Polonaise - an impressionism in touch here is not the aspect.
On the other hand, the right fingering must be used in the correct hand with the only purpose of making the music.
Each pianists hands are different, so are the necessary fingerings.
and again, an easy fingering for a hand not necessarily means the best way to get the right sound.
No rules in my opinion, each case is different.
Nice discussion topic!


----------



## cimirro

And I also add here one track I recorded in my last studio session.

This will be specially interesting for the ones who have interest in the legendary version made by Alexander Dreyschock of Chopin's Op.10 No.12 in octaves.






Also, the pianist Antonio Domingos made a very interesting version which is already available on youtube. Although there are some people who deslike these new versions and transcriptions, I think it is interesting remember that we had similar works made by Liszt, Godowsky, Reger, Michalowski, Phillip, Zadora, Busoni, Tausig, and several others.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Heliogabo

Likely an inedit image of Chopin, recently discovered.


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 91667
> 
> 
> Likely an inedit image of Chopin, recently discovered.


When he makes movies, however, he goes by his stage name, Hugh Grant.


----------



## gouts

His cello sonata is so moving... Do you believe that his sign (Pisces) played some role in his compositional style?


----------



## hpowders

gouts said:


> His cello sonata is so moving... Do you believe that his sign (Pisces) played some role in his compositional style?


Yes. His cello sonata is one of his finest works.


----------



## millionrainbows

Chopin is so "organic."


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 91667
> 
> 
> Likely an inedit image of Chopin, recently discovered.


Did they say where they found the picture?


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes. His cello sonata is one of his finest works.


And his Piano Trio (1828/9). Had *Chopin *(1810 - 1849) so chosen, he couldabeenacontenduh for much wider repertoire and esteem. :tiphat:


----------



## lextune

gouts said:


> Do you believe that his sign (Pisces) played some role in his compositional style?


Ha! ...what?!....Of course not.


----------



## CypressWillow

Here's a performance of the first Ballade by Stephen Hough embedded in an unusual film framework.






I was tremendously moved.


----------



## CypressWillow

I just found this piece by Sergei Lyapunov, entitled "Zelazowa Wola," which is Chopin's place of birth. 
You can hear fragments of several Chopin phrases in it. 
I find it to be a tender _hommage_. Almost as if Lyapunov were dreaming about Chopin, and his reverie, though very "Russian" in my ears, still evokes the Chopin-esque world. 
What do you think?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

It's been a favourite of mine for years. Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## Minori Aiko

Something in Chopin's music evokes an emotion that can't be described any elsewhere. I feel a special connection when listening to any of his pieces and because of this I'd say Chopin is my personal favorite. I can't help but be moved every listen.


----------



## CypressWillow

I understand the emotion you are feeling, *Minori Aiko*. It can be described by the Polish word "Zal" which cannot be readily translated. Here is an article about it, one of many you can find online:

http://etudemagazine.com/etude/1915/02/zal-the-word-that-expresses-the-soul-of-poland.html

If you happen to be a student of the Enneagram system of personality typing, as I am, you may find that Type Four persons seem to resonate with this type of emotion to an amazing degree.


----------



## lextune

"Chopin was a genius of universal appeal. His music conquers the most diverse audiences. When the first notes of Chopin sound through the concert hall there is a happy sigh of recognition. All over the world men and women know his music. They love it. They are moved by it. Yet it is not 'Romantic music' in the Byronic sense. It does not tell stories or paint pictures. It is expressive and personal, but still a pure art. Even in this abstract atomic age, where emotion is not fashionable, Chopin endures. His music is the universal language of human communication. When I play Chopin I know I speak directly to the hearts of people!"

-Artur Rubinstein


----------



## CypressWillow

I can listen to music when I'm busy or when I'm bored. I can listen to music when I'm tired or when I'm in the grip of a strong emotion. Music can accompany me when I'm reading, or sewing, or day-dreaming. I can listen to music when I'm interacting with my dog or my cat. 
But when it's Chopin, I can do nothing but listen with all my heart, all my attention, all my energy. Then there is nothing in the universe but his music and my listening.


----------



## joachim

I love his concertos for piano, especially the first, opus 11 in e minor


----------



## mikeh375

I often play Chopin on the piano, he always loses, especially if it's the last 2 pages of the F minor Ballade.
His harmonic moves have seduced me for life.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Ha. Reminds me of a poster I saw many years ago in Cambridge (the UK original) advertising a Chopin recital by the late Vlado Perlemuter. The poster read "Vlado Perlemuter plays Chopin", underneath which someone had written "My money's on our Fred".


----------



## mikeh375

Hi Animal,

Yeah, I admit I read the joke somewhere about another composer and purloined it, but I certainly mean what I say about those last two pages of the Fmin. Ballade. The pieces I am ignorant on at the moment are the sonatas which I intend to rectify.



Animal the Drummer said:


> Ha. Reminds me of a poster I saw many years ago in Cambridge (the UK original) advertising a Chopin recital by the late Vlado Perlemuter. The poster read "Vlado Perlemuter plays Chopin", underneath which someone had written "My money's on our Fred".


----------



## Pesaro

Ever since I bought a 12 LP Murray Hill compilation way back in the early 1970's, I have loved Chopin's music. My favorites are the polonaises, scherzos and ballades.


----------



## Pugg

I just finished listen this new disc, stunning and believe me I heard a few Chopin discs in my life.


----------



## CypressWillow

Pugg said:


> I just finished listen this new disc, stunning and believe me I heard a few Chopin discs in my life.


I agree. Trifonov is a wonder!


----------



## Larry

Could this be Mike Hewer? Suppose this is our new home unless you have a better suggestion. Speaking of Chopin, I'm writing a mazurka for orchestra as we speak. Don't know if Chopin wrote any mazurkas for orchestra, only piano. I remember playing his Military Polonaise some preludes and mazurkas but that was long ago.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Larry said:


> Could this be Mike Hewer? Suppose this is our new home unless you have a better suggestion. Speaking of Chopin, I'm writing a mazurka for orchestra as we speak. Don't know if Chopin wrote any mazurkas for orchestra, only piano. I remember playing his Military Polonaise some preludes and mazurkas but that was long ago.


Elgar wrote one for orchestra, the first of his "Three Characteristic Pieces". Here they are conducted by the late, lamented Tod Handley:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=buhJMK50cVk


----------



## Larry

Animal the Drummer said:


> Elgar wrote one for orchestra, the first of his "Three Characteristic Pieces". Here they are conducted by the late, lamented Tod Handley:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=buhJMK50cVk


I'm tempted to listen but don't want to be influenced by his orchestration, oh the dilemma.

I listened. This is excellent. Thanks for the input.


----------



## CypressWillow

Kissin and Trifonov are flowering into greatness. So glad to have found them.


----------



## CypressWillow

I hadn't heard this pianist before. Here he performs one of my favorite Nocturnes:

VIDEO]=lQ_GQ_pOgbA[/VIDEO]


----------



## bharbeke

I posted my thoughts on performances of his (almost) entire output here:

Current Listening Vol IV

Chopin experts who may not visit that thread very often, please let me know other recordings I should check out for him. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> I posted my thoughts on performances of his (almost) entire output here:
> 
> Current Listening Vol IV
> 
> Chopin experts who may not visit that thread very often, please let me know other recordings I should check out for him. Thanks!









essential!

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8358936--chopin-evocations#related


----------



## cougarjuno

The first classical music cd I bought, many many years ago, was Chopin played by Horowitz


----------



## cougarjuno

Although I haven't heard that many of the great pianists perfoming Chopin's work, I will say I absolutely love Garrick Ohlsson and Idil Biret playing Chopin particularly the concertos.


----------



## Mandryka

Ł


bharbeke said:


> I posted my thoughts on performances of his (almost) entire output here:
> 
> Current Listening Vol IV
> 
> Chopin experts who may not visit that thread very often, please let me know other recordings I should check out for him. Thanks!


For the op 25 prelude, check Pogorelich, Pollini, Michelangeli and Sofronitsky.

For the op 58 sonata, try Henri Barda, Gillels (live), Horszowski, Pletnev, Bolet (live on Marston), Zimerman (live London 1977, unreleased, I can let you have it), John Ogdon, Arrau, Evgenyi Bozhanov ( live Aug.14 at the 2015 Biarritz International Piano Festival, I can let you have it) .

For the barcarolle try Isaac Mikhnovski, Sviatoslav Richter in Saltzburg, Pletnev, Benno Moiseiwitsch and Sofronitsky

For the preludes, try Gulda, Perahia (1976), Wojciech Switala, Arrau live in Prague, Sofronitsky, Cortot, Zhukov, maybe Burkard Schliessmann and maybe Sokolov (second recording)

For the mazurkas try Janusz Olegniczak, Yakob Flier, Andrei Wasowski, Gabor Csalog, Maryla Jonas, Vlado Perlemuter, Michel Block (the PPK recording), Gyorgy Frenczy, Paul von Schilhawsky, Sofronitsky, Michelangeli, Piotr Andersewsky, Rubinstein (1st recording) and Janine Fialkowska

For the nocturnes try Luc Devos, Guiomar Novaes, Alfred Cortot, Dino Ciani and Maria Tipo

For the Waltzes -- Arthur Moreira-Lima, Arrau, Cziffra, Kocsis, Sviatoslav Richter, Sofronitsky, Cortot,

Scherzos -- Sofronitsky, Richter, Pogorelich, Moiseiwitsch

Etudes, polonaises -- don't care


----------



## Mandryka

I mean the op 45 prelude in the above post. 

Anyone got an opinion on the last Pollini CD? called "late works"


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks for all the recommendations, Mandryka! Is your top choice for each category the first name, or are they pretty equal?


----------



## Mandryka

bharbeke said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations, Mandryka! Is your top choice for each category the first name, or are they pretty equal?


No, I'm not sure I can do top choices, they're just characterful performances which have struck me as well worth hearing, names for you to explore.


----------



## Chatellerault

Mandryka said:


> Anyone got an opinion on the last Pollini CD? called "late works"


Not essential. Pollini's first recordings of Barcarolle (1991) and Polonaise-Fantaisie (1976) are among my favourites. Indeed his Polonaises set from 1976 is a reference to me, note-to-note perfect, I once compared it with Rubinstein's 1962 set and Pollini is much more consistent.

So I had high expectations on his re-recording of te pieces and Pollini doesn't deliver. His technique is worse and his humming is louder. Only Pollini recordings from this century that I care for are Mozart Piano Concertos (WPO, Pollini conducting) and Beethoven sonatas.

And the mazurkas and waltzes were never ideal repertoire for Pollini. Like Richter, his tone quality seems just too grand and manly for these works.



Mandryka said:


> For the barcarolle try Isaac Mikhnovski, Sviatoslav Richter in Saltzburg, Pletnev, Benno Moiseiwitsch and Sofronitsky


And Pollini, Novaes, Lipatti.



Mandryka said:


> For the nocturnes try Luc Devos, Guiomar Novaes, Alfred Cortot, (...)
> 
> For the Waltzes -- (...) Cortot,


I rarely listen to Cortot but my top choices are both his students: Dinu Lipatti (waltzes) and Samson François (Nocturnes). Both carry Cortot's flame in terms of poetry, with brilliant waltzes and nocturnes that are real night scenes, often gloomy or scary. Oh and Novaes is a great choice for both sets.

Etudes -- Pollini (1972) or Elisso Wirssaladze (1985, live). Really rare to listen to a complete Etudes set recorded live in a single concert.


----------



## Mandryka

Novaes has been a recent discovery for me, and I'm very impressed, I intend to listen to all her Chopin. I will try to write up my thoughts on the new Pollini soon, but I thought there was a lot to enjoy there. I don't recall the Francois Nocturnes but I can easily listen to them soon. In general, I have a lot of difficulty with the nocturnes _as a set_, and it's probably Tipo who has turned me onto the music most _as a cycle_. I can listen to the mazurkas till the cows come home.

Another recent discovery for me was Paul von Schilhawsky, his Chopin has been rereleased in Europe through Bibliothèque nationale de France and is available through Qobuz, I think it's worth hearing.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> For the preludes, try Gulda, Perahia (1976), Wojciech Switala, Arrau live in Prague, Sofronitsky, Cortot, Zhukov, maybe Burkard Schliessmann and maybe Sokolov (second recording)


My favorites come from Katsaris, Argerich, Bolet and Freire.


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> Novaes has been a recent discovery for me, and I'm very impressed, I intend to listen to all her Chopin. I will try to write up my thoughts on the new Pollini soon, but I thought there was a lot to enjoy there. I don't recall the Francois Nocturnes but I can easily listen to them soon. In general, I have a lot of difficulty with the nocturnes _as a set_, and it's probably Tipo who has turned me onto the music most _as a cycle_. I can listen to the mazurkas till the cows come home.
> 
> Another recent discovery for me was Paul von Schilhawsky, his Chopin has been rereleased in Europe through Bibliothèque nationale de France and is available through Qobuz, I think it's worth hearing.


What about Walter Klien?






A brilliant and emotionally charged interpretation, treating the set of preludes not as a collection of individual pieces but like a kind of suite.


----------



## Chatellerault

Mandryka said:


> Novaes has been a recent discovery for me, and I'm very impressed, I intend to listen to all her Chopin. (...) I can listen to the mazurkas till the cows come home.


Novaes recorded 11 mazurkas (as far as I know) and her sense of rhythm make them really special at least to my ears.

Diapason has remastered most of them here:








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DJLUFDO/

If you want them all I guess you'd better look for the LP:


----------



## Chatellerault

And doing some google fact-checking I found these statements (in French) from Diapason:
_Furtwängler used to say her playing was "a love potion".
The remake of this interpretation [Chopin's 2nd Concerto] by Nelson Freire and L. Bringuier (Decca, 2015) is a good option: they're not far behind._

It's true that much of Freire's Chopin and Debussy is quite close to Novaes's approach, for example Debussy's Preludes Book I; Chopin's 2nd Concerto, Fantaisie op. 49; Gluck/Sgambati: Melody from Orfeo & Euridice (often played as encore by both)

They were good friends when Novaes was a retired lady and her old piano is now at Freire's house.


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Chopin Birthday.*

​
*Frédéric François *Chopin (/ˈʃoʊpæn/; French: [fʁedeʁik fʁɑ̃swa ʃɔpɛ̃], (born Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin) (*1 March 1810 -* 17 October 1849) was a Polish composer and virtuoso pianist of the Romantic era who wrote primarily for the solo piano. He gained and has maintained renown worldwide as a leading musician .


----------



## Mandryka

Chatellerault said:


> Novaes recorded 11 mazurkas (as far as I know) and her sense of rhythm make them really special at least to my ears.
> 
> Diapason has remastered most of them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DJLUFDO/
> 
> If you want them all I guess you'd better look for the LP:


This LP of mazurkas by Guiomar Novaes, how many are on them. Bibliothèque Nationale de France have released 11 mazurka, are there more than that on the LP?


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> This LP of mazurkas by Guiomar Novaes, how many are on them. Bibliothèque Nationale de France have released 11 mazurka, are there more than that on the LP?


Obviously not:

https://www.discogs.com/Chopin-Guiomar-Novaes-Mazurkas/release/4113082


----------



## tortkis

Ivana Gavric's Chopin is so refreshing. Her phrasing, touch, sound, rhythm, ... everything is very clear. The album includes 19 Mazurkas and few other pieces.










Mazurka Op. 17 No. 4


----------



## flamencosketches

^That one sounds pretty great. May have to check out her CD.

Can't believe I have not posted in the Chopin thread... one of my favorite composers. Lately I've been into the piano sonatas.











Kind of an underrated section of his works I say... my girlfriend who's a big Chopin fan and player told me the sonatas were nothing special, so I took a while to warm to them. Big mistake. Excellent music here.


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches, I would suggest trying Leif Ove Andsnes for the first Chopin sonata. The last movement of it is exactly what I want in piano music.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> ^That one sounds pretty great. May have to check out her CD.
> 
> Can't believe I have not posted in the Chopin thread... one of my favorite composers. Lately I've been into the piano sonatas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an underrated section of his works I say... my girlfriend who's a big Chopin fan and player told me the sonatas were nothing special, so I took a while to warm to them. Big mistake. Excellent music here.


They are like life and death -- second sonata a reflection on death, third a affirmation of the life force. I like the third very much.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Very good point Mandryka. I'm going to convince my pianist girlfriend to listen to them with me later and maybe I will mention that. It might help her gain appreciation for them. I will always be grateful for her getting me into Chopin and, largely, classical music in general.

@bharbeke, I have not heard the first sonata, but I do like Mr. Andsnes' playing. I will certainly have to check that out.


----------



## Mandryka

I think there's quite a common view that Chopin was a small forms person, that he couldn't handle sonatas and concertos still less so. You hear similar things said about Schubert. I don't know what the origin of this idea is, and given the evidence of the third and possibly even the second sonata, I think it's a rubbish view.

Indeed some people have suggested that op 28 is a single piece of music, I don't know.


----------



## flamencosketches

The op.28 Preludes is definitely more than a collection of small pieces. (Incidentally, I just got done listening to it  ) There is amazing flow and continuity among them. If I want to, I can just listen to one... but then I usually want to hear the one succeeding it, etc. 

Chopin's longest pieces were his piano concerti, no? I have heard neither. I've heard really mixed things about them.


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> Chopin's longest pieces were his piano concerti, no? I have heard neither. I've heard really mixed things about them.


I'll probably be assassinated for saying this in public, but I don't think the two concerti are terribly exciting works. Make no mistake, they're absolutely gorgeous (especially the slow movements - the F minor's Larghetto is very touching!) and the piano parts are masterful, but when compared with any later works of his they don't stand a chance. I'm a die-hard Chopin lover but have always felt a bit confused by these two works and their enduring popularity.

I hasten to add that I do enjoy listening to the concerti every now and then and would definitely give my left arm for being able to write something like that at such a young age, or at any age for that matter. That being said, I don't really understand why they have such a prominent place in the repertoire when so many other concerti - more or less unfamiliar - are much more interesting.


----------



## flamencosketches

Fair enough. I still have yet to give them a fair shot.

I just got done watching The Pianist. That was a really great movie. Kind of gave me a lot of perspective on Chopin's music, and seemingly added a lot of depth to it all.

Proud to say that I too am a die-hard Chopin lover. One of the greatest composers of all time.


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> Fair enough. I still have yet to give them a fair shot.


I would like to recommend *Argerich with Dutoit on EMI:
*


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> I would like to recommend *Argerich with Dutoit on EMI:
> *
> 
> View attachment 118869


Wow. That looks like a winner. I love Martha, Dutoit, and the Montreal Symphony. She looks like she was a bit older when she recorded this, no? Most of my recordings of hers are from when she was very young, in her teens and twenties. But she is a phenomenal pianist. I listened to her Chopin B minor sonata to start off the day this morning. It's my 24th birthday, coincidentally, the age at which Martha won the International Chopin Competition - what do I have to show for as many years :lol:

Thanks for the recommendation. :cheers: I will have to check this out, looks like the CD can be had for cheap used.


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. That looks like a winner. I love Martha, Dutoit, and the Montreal Symphony. She looks like she was a bit older when she recorded this, no? Most of my recordings of hers are from when she was very young, in her teens and twenties. But she is a phenomenal pianist. I listened to her Chopin B minor sonata to start off the day this morning. It's my 24th birthday, coincidentally, the age at which Martha won the International Chopin Competition - what do I have to show for as many years :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. :cheers: I will have to check this out, looks like the CD can be had for cheap used.


Yes, she was quite old when she made that recording (rec. 1998 and released 1999). She's better than ever! 
This package may be a better deal for you though - you get five of her EMI cds in a one go: https://www.amazon.de/Martha-Argeri...ds=argerich+box&qid=1558707687&s=music&sr=1-7









Happy birthday, Flamingo Sketches! - I will play that piece from Miles Davis's "Kind of Blue".


----------



## flamencosketches

Actually, yes. That looks like a much better call. When it comes to Martha I'm all about the box sets, she has recorded so much music. I also want to get the DG Concertos box of hers. I believe both of the Chopin concertos are on there with Mstislav Rostropovich at the podium (can't recall the orchestra).

Thanks! Enjoy that, it's a beautiful tune.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm, better yet...

https://www.amazon.com/Martha-Argerich-Warner-Classics-Recordings/dp/B01KR4UZEY/

Yes, I am an Argerich freak. :lol:


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, better yet...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Martha-Argerich-Warner-Classics-Recordings/dp/B01KR4UZEY/
> 
> Yes, I am an Argerich freak. :lol:


Looks great! I hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm torn between that and this:









... as something of a gift to myself. As much as I love Martha's Chopin, I may like François' even better... and Rubinstein maybe even better than the both of them. Given the vast wealth of Chopin recordings on the market, I think one can hardly be faulted for having too many interpretations in one's collection. There are so many different ways to play his music and so much meaning and power to be extracted from all of it.


----------



## Ras

*Arrau and Pollini*



flamencosketches said:


> I'm torn between that and this:
> 
> View attachment 118874
> 
> 
> ... as something of a gift to myself. As much as I love Martha's Chopin, I may like François' even better... and Rubinstein maybe even better than the both of them. Given the vast wealth of Chopin recordings on the market, I think one can hardly be faulted for having too many interpretations in one's collection. There are so many different ways to play his music and so much meaning and power to be extracted from all of it.


Sorry, but I don't know Samson Francois's Chopin.

*I like two sets of Chopin's piano music: 7 cds from Decca/Philips by Claudio Arrau or from DG a set with 9 cds with Maurizio Pollini:*
https://www.amazon.com/Gran-Concert...ic&sprefix=arrau+c,music-intl-ship,245&sr=1-1









*Damn, Pollini's box is out of print* - buying piece by piece would be costly: anyhow the box I have looks like this:


----------



## flamencosketches

Pollini is not my favorite in Chopin, though his legacy is cemented as a master. I really like his CD of the Etudes. Masterful playing. I love him in more modern repertoire such as Schoenberg, Boulez etc. I probably owe it to myself to hear more of his Chopin.

Arrau is another pianist I'm not terribly familiar with, but I love everything I've heard. I borrowed and burned a Philips 2CD of him playing Chopin's complete piano/orchestral works with the London Philharmonic and Eliahu Inbal, but I haven't listened to it too much. I also like his famous recordings of the Nocturnes.

I highly recommend Artur Rubinstein's "Chopin Collection" on RCA, if you aren't already familiar. It's a really good 11CD set for only about $20 (here in the States anyway). His Chopin is phenomenal.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, better yet...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Martha-Argerich-Warner-Classics-Recordings/dp/B01KR4UZEY/
> 
> Yes, I am an Argerich freak. :lol:


I share your admiration for Argerich,this is a must for any Argerich freak. ( I think)


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn! I have this one:









... which I believe has a lot of overlap with the DG one you linked. The latter of the two you posted (Warner) is one I'm probably going to jump on soon, though. Looks like a decent bit of Chopin on there, including her famous 1965 recordings from around when she won the competition.


----------



## CypressWillow

Here's an interesting conversation with Stephen Hough about Chopin, with a generous sprinkling of great pianists of the past (Cortot and others) illustrating his points.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I listened to that a few months ago and enjoyed it, but I'd forgotten about it. I'd gained some respect for Mr. Hough after that. I'll have to give it a listen again. Thanks.


----------



## RedRaider

Chopin's been my #1 favorite for a long time. I've always kept a few CD's of some of his main pieces around since probably the mid 1990's, but I've rounded that out to nearly a dozen or so releases and am still looking for more. I understand his published works could be played from beginning to end in about 18 hours. It's not much compared to Mozart (probably my #2 favorite by the way) whose published works clock in at something like 220 hours. But, considering the fact that Mozart started composing when he was 5 explains some of that, as well as the fact that he could play multiple instruments. Chopin started a couple of years later and focused mainly on the piano. Also, it's well documented that Chopin had to deal with daily suffering and bouts of exhaustion as a result of one or maladies, some likely mis/undiagnosed, for most of his life. So, it's probably better that he settled into his niche as a piano prodigy early on, and mostly stuck with what he was good at, although he did do a couple of really nice concertos among other things. The piano was obviously his labor of love. And his dedication to his art simply shines through in virtually any of his work. His dynamic style was quite remarkable indeed. He could play some pretty cool fast stuff if he wanted to, but it wasn't always about speed for him. His slow pieces showed so much depth that such moments occur when each note within it's own time could seem to hold an entire galaxy captivated. Truly timeless indeed. What I wouldn't give to go back in time and watch him play just once for a few songs. Having lived many years of my life in chronic pain... at times, I kinda feel like I almost know this guy. Or maybe just a little bit of his soul anyway.


----------



## hammeredklavier

RedRaider said:


> His dynamic style was quite remarkable indeed. He could play some pretty cool fast stuff if he wanted to, but it wasn't always about speed for him. His slow pieces showed so much depth that such moments occur when each note within it's own time could seem to hold an entire galaxy captivated.


Actually, I think this is memorable in that regard , even more than his slow moments:
Op.58 - 1. Allegro maestoso




 (4:20~5:50; pay special attention at 5:30)



RedRaider said:


> Also, it's well documented that Chopin had to deal with daily suffering and bouts of exhaustion as a result of one or maladies, some likely mis/undiagnosed, for most of his life.


"Chopin was rumoured to regularly take the drug with a sugar cube as a method of combating the symptoms of his tuberculosis."
Certain works by him sound so dreamy as if he wrote them under the influence of opium. I think he was kind of like Berlioz in that respect.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Chopin - a favourite of mine, but he really, really should have stayed away from the orchestra. 

Chopin pianists - try comparing the Nocturnes as played by Arrau with Nocturnes as played by Pollini. Different phrasing, different tempi, different 'feel', yet both are effective and affective. Chopin played by Rubinstein? It may be heresy to say it, but I really don't think much of Rubinstein's playing of Chopin. Sorry and all that. And don't get me started on Cherkassky.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Pat Fairlea said:


> Chopin played by Rubinstein? It may be heresy to say it, but I really don't think much of Rubinstein's playing of Chopin.


I can see why some dislike Rubatoinstein




 ( 1:05 ~ 1:15 )
{Note: Chopin didn't mark "ritardando" in this part of the score}


----------



## Mandryka

hammeredklavier said:


> I can see why some dislike Rubatoinstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 1:05 ~ 1:15 )
> {Note: Chopin didn't mark "rallentando" in this part of the score}


Nobody listens to Rubinstein because he respects the score. The value of Rubinstein is that he's a source of ideas.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I find Rubinstein’s later stereo recordings to be boring, rushed, and sterile in Chopin. His earlier ones are a bit better, but I could easily name 10 pianists I prefer for the nocturnes, etc.


----------



## RedRaider

Medicine was not what it is today. And there is plenty of speculation as to what he suffered. Some say tuberculosis, some say cystic fibrosis... we may never know. But despite whatever it was that aimed him, we have his body of work as a testament to his remarkable gift.


----------



## Mandryka

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I find Rubinstein's later stereo recordings to be boring, rushed, and sterile in Chopin. His earlier ones are a bit better, but I could easily name 10 pianists I prefer for the nocturnes, etc.


Well he had a contract and he wanted to make money to support a lavish lifestyle, so I guess he'd go into the studio and knock out a performance without giving it too much thought, knowing that what he did would sell. You have the same problem with Gieseking.

One very big downside to Rubinstein's piano playing for me is his total inability to play quietly. Its as if he always wants to be heard in the furthest corners of Carnegie Hall, even when he's only playing in my living room.

But this is to carp. In political Chopin - polonaises - and in French music, he's fine. And there are some wonderful live performances caught on record - a Beetoven PC4 with Mitropoulos is for me a desert island thing.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Mandryka said:


> Well he had a contract and he wanted to make money to support a lavish lifestyle, so I guess he'd go into the studio and knock out a performance without giving it too much thought, knowing that what he did would sell. You have the same problem with Gieseking.
> 
> One very big downside to Rubinstein's piano playing for me is his total inability to play quietly. Its as if he always wants to be heard in the furthest corners of Carnegie Hall, even when he's only playing in my living room.
> 
> But this is to carp. In political Chopin - polonaises - and in French music, he's fine. And there are some wonderful live performances caught on record - a Beetoven PC4 with Mitropoulos is for me a desert island thing.


Agreed about his dynamics, that's one reason why I find him sterile. Yeah, later Gieseking isn't exactly inspiring either but I would never be without his earlier Debussy and Ravel, and his Schumann.

My favorite Rubinstein recording I've heard would probably be the Schubert D960.


----------



## Mandryka

This is one I have which gives a good idea about why he had a cult following, I mean it gives a glimpse of the excitement of a successful concert. But somehow it's shallow, there's no irony. Everything is expressed straight from the hip, even the funeral march in the sonata is sunny! But aristocratic, charming and magic nevertheless.


----------



## ThisIsAnIllusion

Chopin is a master. THE master. 'nuff said.


----------



## premont

Yes, a master, but after all only a master of a restricted field.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Of piano music. Some "only".


----------



## cheregi

Have people in here heard this Chopin CD from Edoardo Torbianelli, incorporating all the latest fashionable HIP research? This recording keeps rising in my estimation, I think mostly because Torbianelli himself is just really, really good.. but I'm far from an expert on Chopin recordings, so I'm very curious what others think:


----------



## 89Koechel

Allegro Con Brio - OH, yes, Walter Gieseking in Debussy and/or Ravel ... or maybe other parts of the oft-recorded, or oft-performed repertoires. Such a BALANCE of touch, with a strength of projection ... and a maybe "middle ground" of never exaggerating any part of a piano score, for the sake of ... whatever. Quite a great pianist!


----------



## 89Koechel

Also, am sure that someone has mentioned Josef Lhevinne, or Josef Hofmann ... in their recordings of Chopin. If NOT, then these, two men should be re-discovered - eh?


----------



## Kreisler jr

Animal the Drummer said:


> Of piano music. Some "only".


I wonder if there is any other composer who has achieved a similar broad appeal and core repertoire status with such a restricted oeuvre (except for some opera composers). The closest are probably Liszt (who wrote a lot not for piano but his status mostly rests on piano works) and Wolf (but he is already quite niche).


----------



## hammeredklavier

Kreisler jr said:


> I wonder if there is any other composer who has achieved a similar broad appeal and core repertoire status with such a restricted oeuvre (except for some opera composers). The closest are probably Liszt (who wrote a lot not for piano but his status mostly rests on piano works) and Wolf (but he is already quite niche).


Mahler, Vivaldi (also composed opera and catholic music, but his fame mostly rests on concertos)


----------



## musicbyfredericchopin

if you like Chopin music I would really recommend this growing YouTube channel. Here is complete waltz compilation


----------

